# jointer alignment



## woodcurls (May 11, 2011)

I have acquired an older craftsman jointer(model 113.206931, serial #3251.P0008).
I can not get the infeed table to line up with the outfeed table. I have the manual for it and the adjustments seem pretty straightforward. Am I missing any tricks to get them to line up, or is it worn out and should be scrapped? 
Any help will be gratefully accepted.:help:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Gary, on the jointer, the infeed table has to be slightly below the outfeed table, not level [by the amount you want to take off].

The blades have to be level with the outfeed table.

If you have the manual, this should be explained.


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

Gary, I'm guessing that you mean that the tables are not co-planer. Does you manual talk about gib adjustments?


----------



## bowdean (May 7, 2014)

hey gary, over the last 38 years of wood working have found that the jointer planer is one of the most finger eaters you can use. be safe my friend!!!! later bowdean.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Gary,
If you are referring to the infeed table and the outfeed table not being parallel when the infeed table is raised...Refer to the manual Pages 14 thru 16. I have the same Jointer and it is a very good jointer.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I think that all of the right questions have been asked, but I'm still not clear from your questions what you mean for sure about not being able to get the table in line. As James said the infeed table top top needs to be parallel with out feed table but not on the same level as the difference in height dictates the depth of cut. However, if you are referring to alignment in regard to both of the table being square with the fence, well, that's another matter. I had a PC table jointer that was not set up as far as the tables both being square with fence, I had to take the in feed table off and shim it into square. 

Can you elaborate a little more on what you are referring to as far your problem is concerned.

What James said about the out feed table being common with the top of the blades is the secret of not getting any snipe. I you do get some snipe, you need to adjust the height of the out feed table. This is a very critical adjustment, but well worth the time it takes to tweak it into position and once st you should not have to mess with it again unless to check it when you change blades.

Jerry

J


----------



## woodcurls (May 11, 2011)

I'll see if I can explain it better.
The infeed is not parallel to the outfeed table. I know that the infeed needs to be lower than the outfeed to make the cut. There are four adjusting nuts underneath the infeed table when I use a straightedge and feeler gauage to get them parallel to the outfeed table table and adjust to make the cut the tables are no longer parallel.
Thank you for the prompt replies. I am open to any more suggestions anyone may have


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

woodcurls said:


> I'll see if I can explain it better.
> The infeed is not parallel to the outfeed table. I know that the infeed needs to be lower than the outfeed to make the cut. There are four adjusting nuts underneath the infeed table when I use a straightedge and feeler gauage to get them parallel to the outfeed table table and adjust to make the cut the tables are no longer parallel.
> Thank you for the prompt replies. I am open to any more suggestions anyone may have


Gary,
It sounds like you probably are more mechanical savvy than I am, I got into this thread because of the experience I have had with both the PC bench jointr and my newer Grizzly 6" jointer. 

Apparently the mechanisem that adjusts the in feed table does not stay in place onece you level the table and lock the adjustment screws, would that be correct? If so can you set the in feed table a little out of alignment so that when the screws are tightened the in feed tables ends up in proper alignment. Maybe the tightening of the screws are pulling the table further than it should be. Are we onto anything or not?

Jerry


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Gary; is something badly worn? It sounds,from your description that you adjust for parallelism, but it immediately goes out of alignment when you drop the infeed for depth. Is that a reasonable interpretation of the issue?
What's the general condition of the whole machine? I'd be worried that it's been dropped, or otherwise warped.
My mantra:
*It worked before. Now it doesn't What's changed*


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Let me punctuate that for English... 
It worked before. Now it doesn't. What's changed?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

daninvan said:


> let me punctuate that for english...
> it worked before. Now it doesn't. What's changed?



lol......


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*I Gets No Respect*



jw2170 said:


> lol......


Heh...
But I _was_ serious about the diagnostic mindset.
It's just a particular approach to the problem. Why, when the locking mech. is engaged, does the infeed pull out of alignment? 
If you look at the problem that way, most of the m/c can be eliminated as the source. I'd be looking for a cracked or worn component (obviously _not_ part of the outfeed assmy).


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Gary,
Refer to page 16 to make adjustments (in the manual) while you have a straight edge on the outfeed table extending over the infeed table. check for parallel on the right side (against the fence) , and the left side (away from the fence) when making adjustments to the bolts under the infeed table...then when you are satisfied that it is parallel hold the adjusting bolts and tighten the nuts against the casting to lock the bolts in place. Then check it again and re adjust if necessary. 

Note: _You may need to adjust the height of the infeed table up or down (with the knob on the end of the jointer) as you make adjustments with the bolts underneath to keep the top of the infeed table registered to your straight edge._


----------



## woodcurls (May 11, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestions. I have decided to completly disassemble the entire planer and check every individual piece for wear.
Thanks again


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Good luck, Gary!
Let us know how you make out, pictures even.


----------

